# A big one to watch



## steveindenmark (5 Aug 2018)

At 6pm this evening Kristof Allegaert set off to ride from Lands End to JOG and back. He is unsupported and plans to ride it in five and a half days.

Kristoff has won the Transcontinental Race 3 times and was closing in on Sydney when Mike Hall was tragically killed in the first Indiepac race.

Possibly the best ulta distance rider in the world. He has great amount of experience. But this is a huge undertaking.


----------



## MikeG (5 Aug 2018)

Unsupported? So is he going to pop into a cafe every now and then when he gets a bit hungry? Fill up his water bottles at a tap in a petrol station? How on earth is that going to work?


----------



## steveindenmark (5 Aug 2018)

Yes thats what he will do. 

On TCR he eats what he is picking as he goes round the store. He presents tbe empty wrappers at the checkout.

It saves him from wasting time.


----------



## steveindenmark (5 Aug 2018)

Apparently not.


----------



## steveindenmark (6 Aug 2018)

Unconfirmed but he has ridden the first 350km in 12 hours.

He's just gone through Slimbridge (10 miles south of Gloucester) at 08h20 - about 220 miles in - just over quarter of the way to JOG!

He has fixed 5 punctures up to now


----------



## MichaelW2 (6 Aug 2018)

Does "unsupported" forbid unsolicited gifts from roadside fans?


----------



## steveindenmark (6 Aug 2018)

you cannot give him anything at the roadside. He must use commercial premises for everything.


----------



## Dayvo (6 Aug 2018)

steveindenmark said:


> you cannot give him anything at the roadside. *He must use commercial premises for everything.*



And toilet stops!?


----------



## T4tomo (6 Aug 2018)

steveindenmark said:


> Unconfirmed but he has ridden the first 350km in 12 hours.
> 
> He's just gone through Slimbridge (10 miles south of Gloucester) at 08h20 - about 220 miles in - just over quarter of the way to JOG!
> 
> He has fixed 5 punctures up to now


He is either very unlucky or has made a poor tyre choice. A puncture every 44miles? Unless he is fixing puncture for passers by in the hope of good karma later?


----------



## steveindenmark (6 Aug 2018)

T4tomo said:


> He is either very unlucky or has made a poor tyre choice. A puncture every 44miles? Unless he is fixing puncture for passers by in the hope of good karma later?


I didnt see what tyres he had on last week. But if the punctures carry on like that, he will change them.

I think he was in Knutsford 3 hours ago.


----------



## steveindenmark (6 Aug 2018)

Dayvo said:


> And toilet stops!?


No he will do it like the bears.


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Aug 2018)

Kristof has arrived in Scotland. Still on track for the record.


----------



## toffee (7 Aug 2018)

steveindenmark said:


> He is unsupported and plans to ride it in five and a half days



Bloody hell he's going to be back before we set off on Saturday.


----------



## srw (7 Aug 2018)

steveindenmark said:


> you cannot give him anything at the roadside. He must use commercial premises for everything.


Whose rules?

Guinness and the UMCA both allow support, as do the UK long-distance records people.

Sounds like an attempt to wear a hairshirt for the sake of it.


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Aug 2018)

Kristof had his first sleep stop at 755km.


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Aug 2018)

Its wet and windy in Scotland today. 

Kristofs opinion. 

"This is what Scotland should be like"


----------



## User169 (7 Aug 2018)

Top guy. Seems to be riding Curve bikes these days. Shame - I always liked the look of the Jaeghers he rode on the TCRs.


----------



## Aravis (8 Aug 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> All enterprises of this nature are wearing a hairshirt to one degree or another. And all are generally done "for the sake of it". Isn't riding an audax wearing a hairshirt for the sake of it? After all, you could drive round. Much easier.
> 
> The UMCA do not, as far as I know, concern themselves with whether a ride is _self supported_. This aspect is central to ultra races like the TCR. I've no idea what rules he's following - if any. Maybe he's following the TCR rule book which forbids outside help and support. Maybe he's just made his own rules up. Maybe he is attempting to _"wear a hairshirt for the sake of it"_
> 
> Guinness aren't really worth mentioning, in this context. They just piggy-back off the UMCA rules. *I don't know who you're referring to as "the UK long-distance people"*.


As far as I can tell, this is the Road Records Association. I hadn't consciously heard of them before this discussion started; they seem to do things along similar lines to UMCA (perhaps that should be the other way round) so for something like the LEJOG record, a support vehicle is essential, but you can take water from anyone you like.

Setting out to do LEJOGLE in the style of TCR in as fast a time as possible seems a perfectly sensible challenge to set oneself. Possibly a bit mild. Maybe it's Kristof's idea of a holiday.


----------



## steveindenmark (8 Aug 2018)

Dogtrousers. I think whoever commented must have removed it.

Kristof is in Northern Scotland and will turn at Jog this afternoon.

We had lunch with him last week and when asked he just said we was going to ride in the UK and see some things "Just ride".

I dont know what this hairshirt bit is about. I dont understand it. Kristof teaches school kids and is the most unassuming man you will meet. He does these things to test himself. If he sets a record it will be so someone else can have a go at it. He is happy to offer advice to anyone. "How do I get faster on a bike" Answer "Ride your bike more" . He is genuinely a really nice guy. I dont think he understands the superstar status he has in ultra cycling circles. Either that or it doesnt matter to him. Probably the latter.


----------



## steveindenmark (8 Aug 2018)

Kristof made Lejog in 67 hours 15 minutes and is now heading South.


----------



## steveindenmark (11 Aug 2018)

Kristof finished his ride today. He didnt get the record. He has bad weather for a couple of days which slowed him. It was still a sub 6 day ride and he enjoyed it.


----------



## 13 rider (11 Aug 2018)

Still some feat record or not Respect to him


----------



## toffee (11 Aug 2018)

steveindenmark said:


> Kristof finished his ride today. He didnt get the record. He has bad weather for a couple of days which slowed him. It was still a sub 6 day ride and he enjoyed it.



We were talking to some of the people waiting for him at lands end this afternoon. We passed him a few miles from LE as we were setting off for JOG


----------



## ianrauk (11 Aug 2018)

Stlll amazing stuff


----------



## 13 rider (11 Aug 2018)

toffee said:


> We were talking to some of the people waiting for him at lands end this afternoon. We passed him a few miles from LE as we were setting off for JOG


So you have a target of 67 hrs 15mins  to match Kristof
Enjoy your ride how long it takes


----------



## toffee (11 Aug 2018)

13 rider said:


> So you have a target of 67 hrs 15mins  to match Kristof
> Enjoy your ride how long it takes


Think that will be the times spent in the pubs.

Especially if the weather is as bad as today.


----------



## steveindenmark (16 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5351109, member: 9609"]what is the record and how close was he to it ?[/QUOTE]
Google is your friend.


----------



## steveindenmark (16 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5351193, member: 9609"]you certainly don't appear to be with a comeback like that - since you had been following the story I not only thought you would have had the information at hand but that it would have enhanced the thread.

I can easily find the current record of 5d 18:03 - but can't find what Kristof's time was. sorry I asked.[/QUOTE]

A search of Kristof Allegaert Lejogle gives you the whole story. Its the top search.

I really dont mind helping people if the information is hard to find. But this could not be any more simpler than that.


----------



## Crackle (16 Aug 2018)

Here you go Reiver, I've done the hard stuff.

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=kristoff+allegeart+lejog+jogle+attempt


----------



## steveindenmark (16 Aug 2018)

Crackle said:


> Here you go Reiver, I've done the hard stuff.
> 
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=kristoff+allegeart+lejog+jogle+attempt


FFS
https://www.curvecycling.com.au/blogs/news/kristof-allegaert-vs-3-026km-lejogle


----------



## steveindenmark (16 Aug 2018)

Im not in the least bit tetchy. But if someone wants simple information all they need to do is look for it. Finding this information is quicker than writing this post.


----------



## Crackle (16 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5351320, member: 9609"]never come across the term "jogle" or "lejogle" before, and they seemed to be the key. lejog and his name were just returning stories prior to his attempt.


is there to be a full enquiry now into all questions asked on CC?[/QUOTE]
You're on a cycling forum and you don't know the term jogle or lejog? 

OK, fair enough, I was just feeling mischievous, so I apologise for my slight teasing, I was just looking for an opportunity to use, let me google that for you.

Anyway he didn't do it and I didn't think he would. I didn't think his style suited such a record attempt.


----------



## Beebo (16 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5351540, member: 9609"]definitely heard of lejog but always though john o groats to lands end was just "lejog" backwards  never thought about jogle let alone lejogle - (i'm a bit slow sometimes)

anyway, quickly moving on.

He missed the record by 16 minutes  he rides for nearly 6 days with hardly a break and misses out by 16 bloody minutes. I could cope with being a dayover and think to myself 'far enough' but to get so so close - don't know if I could cope with that one.[/QUOTE]
And 5 punctures in the first day!
That’s at least 30 minutes wasted.


----------



## Crackle (16 Aug 2018)

I hadn't realised he was that close.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Aug 2018)

Beebo said:


> And 5 punctures in the first day!
> That’s at least 30 minutes wasted.



Blimey. that's painful knowing that's what must have cost you the record.


----------



## toffee (16 Aug 2018)

steveindenmark said:


> FFS
> https://www.curvecycling.com.au/blogs/news/kristof-allegaert-vs-3-026km-lejogle


I was having second thoughts that the rider we saw was Kirstof as he was taking it quite causal when we saw him. Just reading the piece in the link above and have no doubts that it was him.


----------



## Aravis (16 Aug 2018)

Well, I'm still finding the whole thing quite mysterious.

I get that Kristof was attempting to ride LEJOGLE unsupported in a faster time than James MacDonald achieved last year. It's apparent that James was fully supported, as one would expect. But it's unclear to me whether Kristof was in line for any officially sanctioned record, since I would expect the certifying body (whoever that may be; it doesn't seem to be the Road Records Association) to require a following vehicle.

One message I do get loud and clear is that Kristof's personal integrity is unquestionable. So from an observer's perspective, certification doesn't seem terribly important.


----------



## srw (17 Aug 2018)

Aravis said:


> But it's unclear to me whether Kristof was in line for any officially sanctioned recor


The article links above makes it clear: "Kristof set himself the task".

Despite the breathless adulation in the thread, this wasn't a record attempt. It was something he decided to do for himself. (And his sponsors, one of which hosts that article.)


----------



## Aravis (17 Aug 2018)

srw said:


> The article links above makes it clear: "Kristof set himself the task".
> 
> Despite the breathless adulation in the thread, this wasn't a record attempt. It was something he decided to do for himself. (And his sponsors, one of which hosts that article.)


Ah OK. I see I should have persisted a bit longer with that article, as it does answer most of my questions. I found the style of the opening paragraph a bit off-putting.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Aug 2018)

He should have used marathon plus. 

That curvecycling article seems to be locked for some reason?


----------



## steveindenmark (17 Aug 2018)

Aravis said:


> Well, I'm still finding the whole thing quite mysterious.
> 
> I get that Kristof was attempting to ride LEJOGLE unsupported in a faster time than James MacDonald achieved last year. It's apparent that James was fully supported, as one would expect. But it's unclear to me whether Kristof was in line for any officially sanctioned record, since I would expect the certifying body (whoever that may be; it doesn't seem to be the Road Records Association) to require a following vehicle.
> 
> One message I do get loud and clear is that Kristof's personal integrity is unquestionable. So from an observer's perspective, certification doesn't seem terribly important.



Listening to what Kristof said he appears to have lost the motivation for competition. I do not believe he was doing this ride to set any record. He wanted to see if he could it. He is more interested in inspiring other people to get out and ride and set themselves targets to aim for.


----------



## steveindenmark (17 Aug 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> He should have used marathon plus.
> 
> That curvecycling article seems to be locked for some reason?


If he had used marathon plus he would still be riding now


----------



## frank9755 (20 Aug 2018)

Crackle said:


> I hadn't realised he was that close.



He wasn't that close to the relevant record. 

He did 5 days 21 hrs 24 mins. That was 16 minutes outside the best time for LE-JoG-LE. But that was the previous record which was broken by James MacDonald - Guinness doesn't mind which way round you do it (It's not an RRA record, they only recognise LEJoG one way). MacDonald did 5 days 18 hours 3 mins. Kristoff was targeting 5.5 days, so he missed the record by 3.25 hours and his target by 9+ hours. 

An astounding ride and, given he was unsupported, he was riding at a considerable disadvantage to MacDonald and others (He also put himself at a couple of other surprising disadvantages by riding without aerobars and starting in the evening). But it is a shame that a rider of Kristof's massive ability is not up for competing against others on the same terms. One of the lines in Jesse's write-up, about Kristof not having anyone else to compete with apart from himself, did not go down well amongst certain other top racers.


----------



## nickyboy (26 Aug 2018)

Interesting that in the curvecycling blog there is a route map. It appears to show a route East of Manchester. I would have thought that wasn't the quickest route (that's via Preston, West of Manchester isn't it?)

Or maybe the embedded map isn't the route he took?


----------



## Pale Rider (26 Aug 2018)

nickyboy said:


> Interesting that in the curvecycling blog there is a route map. It appears to show a route East of Manchester. I would have thought that wasn't the quickest route (that's via Preston, West of Manchester isn't it?)
> 
> Or maybe the embedded map isn't the route he took?



Perhaps the idea was to seek more flatness.


----------



## frank9755 (27 Aug 2018)

nickyboy said:


> Interesting that in the curvecycling blog there is a route map. It appears to show a route East of Manchester. I would have thought that wasn't the quickest route (that's via Preston, West of Manchester isn't it?)
> 
> Or maybe the embedded map isn't the route he took?



Correct, it's not the route he took. It turns out it's a screengrab from a guy who posted his route on LFGSS three years ago! Kristof actually took a fairly standard racing route, on the A6 west of the Pennines, etc. He spotted it here


----------

